# Alsa & emu10k1

## d3vah

Sto cercando di far andare gli alsa sulla mia audigy... per quanto riguarda la compilazione credo sia tutto ok perchè xmms parte, gli mp3 pure, l'equalizzatore saltella ma io non sento nulla   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho seguito pari passo la guida Alsa e a scanzo di equivoci sulla mia vekkia sk sonora funzionava bene.

Credo sia un problema di volumi quindi vi pasto l'output di amixer

```

d3vah@hell d3vah $ amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Tone',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Bass',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 20 [50%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'Treble',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 20 [50%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control '3D Control Sigmatel - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Music',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [on] Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line2',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Aux2',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'AC97',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Audigy CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier Power Down',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Optical IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'RCA SPDIF',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback ',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

```

I moduli caricati:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

snd-pcm-oss            39524   0

snd-mixer-oss          13688   0 [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-seq-midi            4160   0 (autoclean) (unused)

snd-emu10k1-synth       4732   0 (autoclean) (unused)

snd-emux-synth         29212   0 (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1-synth]

snd-seq-midi-emul       5376   0 (autoclean) [snd-emux-synth]

snd-seq-virmidi         3432   0 (autoclean) [snd-emux-synth]

snd-emu10k1            74772   0 (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1-synth]

snd-pcm                64640   0 (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-emu10k1]

snd-rawmidi            15072   0 (autoclean) [snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi snd-emu10k1]

snd-page-alloc          6612   0 (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]

snd-util-mem            1408   0 (autoclean) [snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1]

snd-hwdep               5216   0 (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1]

snd-ac97-codec         41880   0 (autoclean) [snd-emu10k1]

snd-seq-oss            30272   0 (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3872   0 [snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                40240   2 [snd-seq-midi snd-emux-synth snd-seq-midi-emul snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              15812   0 [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          4352   0 [snd-seq-midi snd-emu10k1-synth snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    32100   0 [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-seq-midi snd-emux-synth snd-seq-virmidi snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-rawmidi snd-util-mem snd-hwdep snd-ac97-codec snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               4164  10 [snd]

nvidia               1538208  10

nls_iso8859-1           2844   1 (autoclean)

nls_cp437               4348   1 (autoclean)

vfat                   10700   1 (autoclean)

fat                    33336   0 (autoclean) [vfat]

rtc                     7644   0 (autoclean)

ide-cd                 30472   0 (autoclean)

sr_mod                 18296   0 (autoclean) (unused)

cdrom                  29408   0 (autoclean) [ide-cd sr_mod]

scsi_mod               87476   1 (autoclean) [sr_mod]

```

Grazie del supporto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembrerebbe che non hai fatto questi due comandi

```
# amixer set Master 100 unmute

# amixer set PCM 100 unmute
```

infatti ti dice che il master e il PCM sono a 0

```
Simple mixer control 'PCM',0 

Simple mixer control 'Master',0 
```

----------

## shev

Se è davvero un problema di volumi, perchè non dai in una console (o emulatore) qualsiasi il comando "alsamixer" e sistemi i volumi tramite comoda interfaccina grafica? Così eviti di diventare matto con l'uotput di amixer  :Wink: 

----------

## d3vah

Dato ma non serve a nulla:

```

hell d3vah # amixer set Master 100 unmute

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

hell d3vah # amixer set PCM 100 unmute

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

hell d3vah #

```

Non so che dirvi.... mi piange il quore se devo passare a windows per colpa dell'audio   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so che dirvi.... mi piange il quore se devo passare a windows per colpa dell'audio             

 

Ma hai provato alsamixer (ben diverso da amixer!)  :Question:   Ripeto, se di volumi si tratta con alsamixer risolvi sicuro... (se non si tratta di volumi, almeno cominciamo a escludere qualcosa e cerchiamo altre soluzioni)

----------

## d3vah

Si provato anche con alsamixer ma nulla.... passo a oss e quando devo vedere un film in ac3 ricorro a win   :Crying or Very sad: 

pazienza...

----------

## bibi[M]

A me con la audigy i drivers alsa del kernel 2.6 vanno che è una meraviglia! (basta tenere basso il volume pcm^_^) Se non vuoi cambiare kernel potresti perlomeno provare i drivers 0.2.6! In effetti coi driver più anziani non sono mai riuscito a sentire nulla (e bsolar ne sa qualcosa^^)

In ogni modo anche il driver emu10k1 per oss supporta l'audio multicanale! Tempo addietro l'avevo provato colla sblive e funzionava egregiamente! (colla audigy a dire la verità non mi funzionava neanche questo  :Razz: )

EDIT:

Simple mixer control 'Wave',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] 

Proverei ad alzare questo ^^

----------

## cerri

Allora: usa alsamixer, fai "salva valori" o qualcosa del genere e poi fai:

```
# rc-update add alsa default
```

Sto andando a memoria, spero sia corretto...

----------

## flocchini

Lancia alsamixer da console, alza i volumi con le freccie su/giu' e ricordati di levare il "mute" dai canali che ti interessano, premendo "m" quando li hai selezionati.

Esci con "esc" e poi fai "rc-update add alsasound boot"

Stop  :Wink: 

----------

## d3vah

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Allora: usa alsamixer, fai "salva valori" o qualcosa del genere e poi fai:
> 
> ```
> # rc-update add alsa default
> ```
> ...

 

Gia fatto non è questo il problema

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Lancia alsamixer da console, alza i volumi con le freccie su/giu' e ricordati di levare il "mute" dai canali che ti interessano, premendo "m" quando li hai selezionati.
> 
> Esci con "esc" e poi fai "rc-update add alsasound boot"
> 
> Stop 

 

provato anche questo... la guida alsa la so oramai a memoria...

tnx as well

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> A me con la audigy i drivers alsa del kernel 2.6 vanno che è una meraviglia! (basta tenere basso il volume pcm^_^) Se non vuoi cambiare kernel potresti perlomeno provare i drivers 0.2.6! In effetti coi driver più anziani non sono mai riuscito a sentire nulla (e bsolar ne sa qualcosa^^)
> 
> In ogni modo anche il driver emu10k1 per oss supporta l'audio multicanale! Tempo addietro l'avevo provato colla sblive e funzionava egregiamente! (colla audigy a dire la verità non mi funzionava neanche questo )
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

fatti fare MILLE domande:

 Che versione di kernel usi?

 che versione di alsa (se non usi quella nativa del kernel

 mi dici la procedura precisa che segui por favor?

 Ti funziona ac3passthroug (dolby sorround, chiamalo come ti pare

Per ora penso bastino se me ne vengono in mente altre faccio un update 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

grazie di tutto

----------

## cerri

Usi un sound server?

----------

## d3vah

Si alsasound

----------

## cerri

ma... alsasound non e' un sound server... o no?

----------

## d3vah

e allora a cosa ti riferisci ti preciso? mi sa che non ho capito io allora   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fatti fare MILLE domande:
> 
> [*] Che versione di kernel usi?
> ...

 

2.6 test4

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] che versione di alsa (se non usi quella nativa del kernel
> 
> 

 

nativa  :Very Happy:  che poi è la 0.2.6 (c'è anche in portage, masked)

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] mi dici la procedura precisa che segui por favor?
> 
> 

 

Nulla di che, ho messo tutto built-in (i moduli mi scocciano  :Razz: ) ho emerso alsa-util e alsa-lib (le ultime versioni masked), ho aumentato i volumi con l'alsamixer e vai col tango  :Wink: 

Comunque guarda... se tu in xmms vedi il visualizzatore muoversi significa che l'audio ti funziona, se no ti darebbe errore! Da quello che hai pastato sembra che tu abbia il volume wave a 0, vedrai che il problema è quello! aumentalo con alsamixer! 100 per il wave va bene, poi il volume vero e proprio lo controlli col master, piuttosto abbasserei il PCM (intorno al 50%) perché a me settato al 100% distorce il suono :/

In ogni modo devi essere sicuro che siano attivi Master, PCM e Wave

A questo punto dovresti iniziare a sentire l'audio, perlomeno in xmms, se ancora non senti nulla probabilmente hai problemi col sound server, ed io di quella roba non ci capisco nulla  :Razz:  Proverei a killarlo direttamente^^

Sperando ti funzioni tutto a dovere... come consiglia cerri aggiungi al boot lo scriptino per i volumi, con la versione di alsa-utils che ho io (0.9.6) il nome esatto è alsasound.

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] Ti funziona ac3passthroug (dolby sorround, chiamalo come ti pare
> 
> 

 

Allora... io il dolby surround lo decodifico via software, grazie alle librerie lib-a52, purtroppo pare che la decodifica hardware della scheda stessa non sia ancora supportata, ma per quanto riguarda l'ac3passthrough verso un decoder esterno non dovresti avere problemi, non ho potuto provarlo personalmente perché non ho alcun decoder esterno :PPP Però nelle mie varie ricerche non ho mai trovato nessuno a cui desse problemi... Ovviamente si tratterà di modificare qualche settaggio, aspetta che controllo il mixer...

La voce corretta _dovrebbe_ essere questa:

Item: Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack [Off] 

Prova a metterlo su ON, e se quello non va' prova un po' tutte le altre voci (sono MILLLLLLLE^^) =P Ovviamente anche il player software deve essere settato per il passthrough.

----------

## fatez

Scusate se mi intrometto ma.. seguendo la guida .. dice di emergiare con :

```

env ALSA_CARDS='emu10k1' emerge alsa-driver

```

Infatti avendo io una Audigy il comando è corretto. Il problema è che non mi crea il file /etc/moudules.d/alsa 

 :Sad:  qualche idea=?

----------

## fatez

ah... emergiando nuovamente ho notato quest :

```

 * 

 * The alsasound initscript and modules.d/alsa have now moved to alsa-utils

 * 

 * Also, remember that all mixer channels will be MUTED by default.

 * Use the 'alsamixer' program to unmute them.

 * 

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *fatez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

Perché la faccina triste?_? Ora Scarichi alsa-utils, setti i volumi dai "rc-update add alsasound(alsa?) boot" e stai a cavallo  :Wink: 

Comunque col kernel 2.6 il pacchetto dei drivers non serve più proprio perché è incluso nel kernel, anche se è bene iniettarlo visto che alcuni pacchetti con "+alsa" continuano a richiederlo come dipendenza.

----------

## bibi[M]

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Item: Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack [Off] 
> 
> Prova a metterlo su ON, e se quello non va' prova un po' tutte le altre voci (sono MILLLLLLLE^^) =P

 

Tratto da Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module snd-emu10k1
> 
> ...CUT...
> ...

 

In pratica dovresti passare al modulo i valori di extin ed extout, per stare sicuri proverei  con una delle ultime due coppie!

Comunque ora provo, in futuro voglio farmi anche io un bel decoderino esterno, così mi ascolto pure il dts^^_^^;

----------

## d3vah

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> extin   - bitmap of available external inputs for FX8010 (see bellow)
> 
> extout  - bitmap of available external outputs for FX8010 (see bellow)
> ...

 

Come si dovrebbe settare?

----------

## cerri

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> e allora a cosa ti riferisci ti preciso? mi sa che non ho capito io allora  

 

Un sound server e' esound o arts.

Volevo capire se era uno di quelli che azzittava tutto.

----------

## d3vah

Sinceramente non li ho mai usati.... nemmeno quando funzionava tutto ocn la vecchia sk audio

----------

## bibi[M]

D3vah ma l'analogico sei riuscito a farlo andare? Intanto prova quello.

st'uscita digitale mi sta facendo impazzire...

Il comando per caricare il modulo coi paramentri giusti dovrebbe essere il seguente:

```

modprobe snd-emu10k1 extin="0x0003" extout="0x1f0f"

```

se ti dice che è già caricato ovviamente prima fai modprobe -r snd-emu10k1.

A questo punto settando su ON il volume "Audigy digital/analog output" (in alsamixer si trova all'estrema destra) l'uscita digitale dovrebbe iniziare a dare segni di vita (l'ho testata attaccandoci delle cuffie... sibila =P)

mplayer -vo null -ao alsa9 -ac hwac3 dvd://1 però mi esce con:

```

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, AC3

alsa-init: soundcard set to iec958:AES0=0x2,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1055:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p failed: No such device

alsa-init: playback open error: No such device

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

Audio: no sound

```

cat /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p, che dovrebbe essere l'uscita digitale, infatti mi torna "No such device" :/

Magari la scheda deve "sentire" (O_O) un qualche ampli/decoder collegato per funzionare? Boh... In ogni modo non ti abbattere d3vah, vedrai che la farai funzionare, altro che windows  :Twisted Evil: 

Poi come ultima spiaggia c'è sempre l'oss, che supporta anch'esso l'ac3 passthrough! (...e magari funziona pure   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## d3vah

Tnx bibi domani provo che per oggi mi sono stufato  :Smile: 

Oss lo uso tutt'ora ma non mi va con il kernel 2.6 o meglio mi da errore durante l'emerge di emu10k1 e emu10k1-cvs... Ho parlato con uno degli sviluppatori di emu10k1 e mi hanno detto che l'ac3passthrough non funziona del tutto e mi hanno consigliato di utilizzare alsa.... mah vedremo in seguito

----------

## bibi[M]

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho parlato con uno degli sviluppatori di emu10k1 e mi hanno detto che l'ac3passthrough non funziona del tutto e mi hanno consigliato di utilizzare alsa.... 

 

LOL, probabilmente se chiedessimo agli autori di alsa questi ci consiglierebbero l'oss :DDD Boh, il pensierino sull'ampli/decoder comunque per il momento mi sa che si infrange qui :/

In ogni modo dando questo:

mplayer -vo null -ac hwac3 dvd://

Nelle cuffiette collegate all'uscita digitale inizio a sentire qualcosa **__** Ovviamente non so dire se sia il flusso ac3, boh... Non era quello che mi aspettavo comunque, il rumore è troppo ripetitivo, mah...

In ogni modo mi sono rotto pure io^^ Quando ho tempo vedo di aprire magari un thread specifico nella sezione multimedia per raccogliere qualche testimonianza! Così so se mi posso comprare 'sto ampli/decoder senza dover buttar, ehm, cambiare anche scheda audio^^

Ora riposiamoci godendoci l'ac3 software di un bel dvdino^-^

----------

## d3vah

[quote="bibi[M]"] *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni modo dando questo:
> 
> mplayer -vo null -ac hwac3 dvd://
> ...

 

Se lo faccio io con gli oss sento un elicottero per tutte e 5 i satelliti che fissa   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:  ...... Windows di merda.... funziona sempre tutto che rabbia   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## PXL

scusate se riuppo un vecchio thread... ma siccome ho una audigy 2, e sto tentando di configurare il dolby 5.1, volevo chiedere se qualcuno conosceva qualche tool per provare il dolby... le 5 casse.. qualche mixer magari grafico che permette di configurare i vari satelliti... ecc ecc...

----------

## PXL

se eseguo amix... c'é una parte che non mi convince troppo... qualcuno potrebbe dirmi qualcosa in più??

```
Simple mixer control 'EMU10K1 PCM Send',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right - Front Center - Rear Left - Rear Right - Woofer - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 255 [100%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

  Front Center:

  Rear Left:

  Rear Right:

  Woofer:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

Simple mixer control 'EMU10K1 PCM Send Routing',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right - Front Center - Rear Left - Rear Right - Woofer - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?

  Limits: 0 - 63

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

  Front Center:

  Rear Left:

  Rear Right:

  Woofer:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

```

----------

## albazeus

 *PXL wrote:*   

> scusate se riuppo un vecchio thread... ma siccome ho una audigy 2, e sto tentando di configurare il dolby 5.1, volevo chiedere se qualcuno conosceva qualche tool per provare il dolby... le 5 casse.. qualche mixer magari grafico che permette di configurare i vari satelliti... ecc ecc...

 

Anch 'io stavo cercando qualcosa riguardo il 5.1 ma non si trova nulla in rete.

Io addirittura delle 5 casse che ho sento solo la frontale sinistra.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Con le cuffie invece sento sia a destra che a sinistra...

Non so quanto ti possa servire, cmq butta un occhio qui:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=SurroundSound

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=emu10k1

http://opensource.creative.com/

ciao!

----------

## PXL

ieri alla fine sono riuscito... solo con xine...

avevo ricompilato il 6.3.0, con i driver emu10k1, mi vedeva bene la scheda, e lasciando le impostazioni predefinite di xine, mi faceva bene l'effetto dolby (impostando in xine solo le 5 casse...)

----------

## HunterD

Parlo per esperienza visto che ci ho litigato il fine settimana scorso   :Crying or Very sad: 

Premesso che ho anche io una audigy , il mio problema riguardava arts con il kde 3.2 che crashava continuamente !! Quello che ho fatto è stato compilare staticamente alsa e tutta l'emulazione oss nel kernel 2.6.3 ( compreso il driver  emu10k1 ) dare un bel emerge alsa-lib e alsa-utils , eliminare dal knotifyrc arts ,  e poi scegliere dal control center di kde esound come server sonoro . Ultima cosa alsamixer per sistemare i volumi e poi alsactl per creare il file asound.conf !!! 

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto   :Wink: 

----------

